# FS: Channa Stewartii



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Selling 3" - 4" Channa Stewartii for $45 each or $40 each if you buy 4 or more. I only have 8 available


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

6 left! Bump!


----------



## joshhh_wu (May 6, 2018)

how can i contact u??


----------



## catch a fish (Oct 31, 2016)

Still for sale? Doesn’t seem like anyone’s getting a reply


----------



## JamesSmith (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi there - I tried sending you a private message but your message storage is full.

Could you email or text me?
604-616-2221
[email protected]


----------

